# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [Ogre3D] Dcouverte de voisinage ?

## DjDavOnline

Bonjour.

a fait un petit bout de temps que je me penche sur un problme assez bte de par sa dfinition... mais je ne trouve pas de solution "simple"...

En fait,  partir d'un point 3D donn dans l'espace (ou  partir d'une point 2D dans la fentre de rendu) je souhaite trouver le point le plus proche appartenant  un maillage. 

Je dois donc dcouvrir mon "voisinage" par propagation.

J'avais penser lancer des rayons dans toutes les directions, mais a devient trs gourmand.

Avez-vous une ide ? sous ogre ou autre ?

Cordialement

David

----------


## kain_tn

Bonjour,


Est-ce que la gestion des octrees de Ogre ne conrrespond pas  tes besoins?

----------


## DjDavOnline

En fait... honte  moi, je ne sais pas du tout comment marche un octree...

----------

